# Testen ob PHP als fast-cgi läuft



## Kai-Behncke (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe gerade php als fastcgi installiert und möchte nun testen, ob PHP-Seiten auch im fastcgi-Modus ausgegeben werden.
Kann  mir dafür jemand einen Tip geben?

Danke und viele Grüße, Kai


----------

